
Hong Kong demands Taiwan officials sign 'one China' document for visa renewal - stepstop
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-security-taiwan/hong-kong-demands-taiwan-officials-sign-one-china-document-for-visa-renewal-source-says-idUSKCN24I0UM
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
The one-China policy is explicitly designed to be ambiguous about who controls
this China, which lets the PRC pretend they control Taiwan and Taiwan pretend
they control the mainland: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-
China_policy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-China_policy)

So on the face of it, being asked to agree to this should not be objectionable
to a Taiwanese official. Is the content of the doc they're being asked to sign
available anywhere? Because it sounds like the devil is in the details here.

~~~
lumost
Foreign policy is weird, countries don't give up on even trivial disputes
without some concessions. Even seemingly trivial matters can be used for later
negotiations. See the current list of US/Canada territorial disputes for an
example notably Machias island.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_areas_disputed_by_Cana...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_areas_disputed_by_Canada_and_the_United_States)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
> The source declined to say exactly how many Taiwan officials were asked to
> sign the paper but said its acting chief, Kao Ming-tsun, had returned to the
> island late on Thursday after he refused to sign the document upon his visa
> renewal.

Good on Kao.

------
DeonPenny
There is a reason why these types of governments overtime descend into chaos.
It's not the exception it is the rules. The western world is just getting a
refresher course on what that looks like.

~~~
mvid
In general, yes. But we haven’t before seen what happens when that government
has total data and communication control on every individual citizen.

~~~
DeonPenny
Yeh and what the soviets did was different than the Venezuelans. But I
typically think life in canonical. We live the same lives with a small tweak
to a variable. I dont think this will last in that government is people and
people are flawed.

------
boznz
Maybe Taiwan should make chinese sign a seperate country document for visa
renewals.

------
olliej
Seriously china’s obsession with Taiwan is absurd, they’re a separate country,
get the fuck over it.

~~~
simonblack
It's a pity somebody like you didn't get to say that to the Union about the
Confederacy before the Civil War kicked off.

~~~
mint2
That analogy doesn’t work. Is Taiwan separate because it wants to keep abusing
human rights and China wants to end those abuses?

No, the answer is no. If anything, your comment would only make sense if the
confederates had won and instituted slavery everywhere in America, and taiwan
was a small union hold out.

As it stands your comment sounds revisionist and dismissive of what the civil
war was about.

------
perilunar
I would have thought the visa itself is de facto recognition that they are
separate countries.

